# Piranha Feeding



## Racumis (Feb 18, 2005)

What do you feed your Piranha?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Mixed variety


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

I would expect for "other" to be the top result, because you didn't list any STAPLES in most P's diets, which is white fish meat, be it tilapia, flounder, whatever.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hikari Cichlid Gold floating pellets almost exclusively.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i feed them catfish mostley because they love it them tilapia and shrimp
they eat shrimp sparingly, i have found if its from the ocean, they dont
like it as much....they hated scalops like crazy


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

tilapia and shrimp.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Shrimp, and hikari gold, sinking and floating.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Tiger Prawns that i buy in bulk and prepare and package my myself(Thank you P-Fury info section) which is by far cheaper and the most desired thing I feed them.I also mix bloodworms,feeders(juvi Jewel cichlids),Carnivore Sticks,Hikari floating pellets into the weekly diet.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Hikiari Gold Floating on a daily basis. Frozen shrimp, talapia, and frozen shad.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

A mix between hikari cichlid gold sinking pellets, tilapia, and some shrimp


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

My Reds:

NLS Pellets, Bloodworms, Tilapia, smelt, mussels and shrimp

My Rhom:

Refuses to eat any prepared foods so I broke down bought a bunch of Rosie Reds, quarantined them for 2 weeks and I put a few in at a time (to make up for lack of nutrients I inject them with ZOE, sounds cruel but it works)


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

scallops, shrimp, and tilapia are the primary foods for my rhom. occasionally, she gets to eat salmon and squid. i also do zoe injections in the food.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

gamgenius said:


> scallops, shrimp, and tilapia are the primary foods for my rhom. occasionally, she gets to eat salmon and squid. i also do zoe injections in the food.


Does the zoe actually help that much? and how do you inject it?


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

hikiari gold floating daily, shrimp shell once every 3 days. once i run out of shrimp, ill buy tilapia next time i go to the store.
im intersted in hearing about the zoe.


----------

